#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tp-link mc 220l

## AJp

Olá galera sou novo no forum e estou com o seguinte problema. Estou configurando uma rede fibra dedicada de 50mb usando um conversor Tp-link mc 220l, ai esta meu problema nao consigo que o RB 750hex reconheça o conversor, nao acende o led da porta de forma alguma.

Por favor me ajudem.

----------


## Bruno

> Olá galera sou novo no forum e estou com o seguinte problema. Estou configurando uma rede fibra dedicada de 50mb usando um conversor Tp-link mc 220l, ai esta meu problema nao consigo que o RB 750hex reconheça o conversor, nao acende o led da porta de forma alguma.
> 
> Por favor me ajudem.


este conversor é BASE1000 ou seja só funciona em portas de 1GB
esta RB não tem porta giga

----------

